
Ask HN: How do you find early adopters? - tixocloud
For all of you working on B2B startups, how did you start to get your early adopters?<p>I&#x27;ve been doing customer development but so far, no one seems to bite yet.
======
sharemywin
Is that a pain point for the people you've contacted? if not, what is? Also,
check out slide 22 on this slideshare.

[http://www.slideshare.net/greylockpartners/unit-of-value-
a-f...](http://www.slideshare.net/greylockpartners/unit-of-value-a-framework-
for-scaling/22-Rules_of_thumb_to_reach)

make sure your product doesn't fall into the dead zone.

because you'll spend a lot of time and money on a product that will cost way
to much to market for a decent return.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. Had a few people tell me their pain points but at the point of trying
to validate our solution. Was thinking about taking our solution back to those
we've contacted.

------
jflag
What's your industry? I just setup an AdWords account and created a few search
ads for my project ([https://blastoff.chat](https://blastoff.chat)) but other
than that, I'm also looking for suggestions. Maybe we could set up a Slack
where share tactics? Or does something like this already exist?

~~~
tixocloud
That sounds like a good idea and I'm onboard.

How as the AdWords approach been going? Have you had any interest yet? I've
stayed away from AdWords so far because we've got some serious competitors
with tons of cash so I'm not sure we're going to win on keywords.

